# Cleaning High End Tanks and Drippers



## Rob Fisher (4/2/17)

One thing I learnt after destroying a Hadlay O-Ring when I first got it was after a good clean and rinse in warm water and letting it dry is to lube the O-Rings with PG. This is of particular importance with High End gear because the tolerances are so small. It may seem obvious to lube O-Rings but I didn't pay much attention to it (unless a cap was tight) originally but with the likes of the Skyline, Hussar, Kryten and Hadaly you simply have to.

An ear bud dipped into PG works like gangbusters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Ash (4/2/17)

You are very right about this @Rob Fisher. A good clean keeps ur RTA/RDA in top shape. Why pg? Can normal eliquid do


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/2/17)

yep...done the same with my hadaly


----------



## Silver (4/2/17)

Was going to ask a similar question @Rob Fisher 
Can you also use VG?
Which is better? PG or VG?


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/2/17)

Ash said:


> You are very right about this @Rob Fisher. A good clean keeps ur RTA/RDA in top shape. Why pg? Can normal eliquid do


@Ash juice can also be used...i dont do that cos i dont know if the nic will cause a reaction to the orings...i once had a oring get damaged by juice...@silver ive used both but pg is thinner so gets everywhere nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/17)

When I asked the boffins they said plain PG and I assume because it thin and pure and get's in and lubes well... that being said I do sometimes just use XXX if I'm lazy and it works fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (4/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ash juice can also be used...i dont do that cos i dont know if the nic will cause a reaction to the orings...i once had a oring get damaged by juice...@silver ive used both but pg is thinner so gets everywhere nicely



Thanks, I think I will clean and lube using PG going forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (4/2/17)

@Rob Fisher I have always used the juice I'm vaping as lubrication on the atty's and it works 100% for me. 
Just don't use too much as then you have to wipe the Base or sides of the atty.

There is usually a little juice on the top of the spouts I use for 100ml bottles so I use that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (4/2/17)

Pic for reference

Reactions: Like 3


----------

